# Intel Core i5 750 stock fan



## Cheesy (Jul 10, 2010)

Do you think the Intel Core i5 750 stock cooling fan would be alright as it looks a thin and i don't know how reiable the pre-applied termal paste is or should i use my old Intel socket 775 cooler (my mobo supports it).

Link to Socket 775 cooler: http://www.cooltechpc.com/ctpc/images/intel_775_fan.jpg
Link to i5 750 stock cooler:http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1060/core_i5_hsf.jpg


----------



## salvage-this (Jul 10, 2010)

Both of them should work fine if you are not overclocking.


----------



## Intel_man (Jul 10, 2010)

the stock cooler on the i5 does it's job quite well for stock clocks.


----------



## Remeniz (Jul 10, 2010)

Remember to go into the BIOS and enable the automatic fan speed control. It will make for a quieter computer.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Jul 11, 2010)

stock units are meant for stock speeds and will do the job nicely as long as things arent too cramped/cluttered...should be fine and as was said, make sure the auto fan control is on/speedstep for intels? i think thats what their still calling it now...


----------



## Intel_man (Jul 11, 2010)

FuryRosewood said:


> stock units are meant for stock speeds and will do the job nicely as long as things arent too cramped/cluttered...should be fine and as was said, make sure the auto fan control is on/speedstep for intels? i think thats what their still calling it now...



auto fan control and speedstep has no relation between the two.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Jul 11, 2010)

speedstep is a setting that still is on the intel chips correct? downclocks the chip when idle? thats all i was trying to get at...


----------



## Intel_man (Jul 11, 2010)

speedstep decreases the multiplier to consume less power.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Jul 11, 2010)

the relationship i was getting at was by having the two working, would make the stock fan more effective at keeping a lower temperature due to the lower clockrate, im not sure if speedstep is enabled by default, nor is auto...so i was just bringing that up


----------



## mihir (Jul 11, 2010)

speedstep was on by default for me.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Jul 14, 2010)

mihir said:


> speedstep was on by default for me.



ya id expect that then, so woo, less having to fiddle with for defaults afaik usually smart fan is default but then again i may be being optimistic, and im a pessimist by nature...


----------

